# Demos with the goats?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We do several of these in the spring.....when we have young *little* kids. But now we have one scheduled for Fri. and no little kids to bring. So we are going to bring 2 small wethers (75-100 lbs). The pen we normally use is too small. We'll put up a 10x10 canopy for shade. Looking for options for 'walls'. Last resort is to just keep them on a leash. But this is going to be 4 hours long. We'll be on concrete (bringing hay to put down) and will most likely have a wall behind us. Any suggestions?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

For our reenactment we use picket fence panels, but we pound tee posts to strengthen the corners. I'm wondering if a triangular pen would be stronger than a square so you wouldn't need posts. You could use cattle panel.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....that's what we were thinking...making a triangle with cattle panels. Can't get t-posts in concrete. LOL Picket fencing would be soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have ND's and have used 2 or 3 dog exercise pens. (the ones that are about 5 ft around) they fold nicely and clip together quickly.


----------

